
Ask HN: Learning resources that finally helped you grasp a complex topic? - mavsman
When talking with people about certain topics that are complex it can be easier to reference a blog post, video, or something else. For me, this is usually happens when I had difficulty grasping a certain concept until it was explained to me a certain way.<p>Here are a few resources that finally helped me grasp certain concepts:<p>- Javascript event loop: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ<p>- Javascript closures: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.robinwieruch.de&#x2F;javascript-closure&#x2F;
======
giantg2
What are you asking for?

I think it would be more effective to ask about a specific topic.

